# First time attempting to get both dogs to play in the snow



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh my, her adorable little squeaks and squeals!! They play so well .


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Success!


After a few minutes of watching Beau playing, Bella took that final step out into the snow! 






































Cute video








Rose n Poos said:


> Oh my, her adorable little squeaks and squeals!! They play so well .


They really do, she can be a bit annoying (like all puppies lol). Thankfully Beau is really pretty gentle with her. Today he did get a little "excited", but that's why they aren't allowed to be out of my sight yet.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Awwwwe! Cute as pie! She is soooo tiny! How big will she get?


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Awwwwe! Cute as pie! She is soooo tiny! How big will she get?


Thank you , and believe me she knows how cute she is. Right now she is 3lbs, so according to the growth chart her breeder uses she'll likely be around 7-10lbs when she's grown. Which I personally think is the perfect size, still a small lap dog but not too tiny/fragile.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Very cute "I chase you then you chase me" puppy play.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

They are so cute together! 

I do not let the Chihuahua out in the big yard ever - too many eagles and hawks. Other people in the area have lost puppies and small cats to avian predators. We have a very small "dog yard" they use for bathroom business. The dog door in the utility room door gives them access at all times.


----------

